# Woodpecker defend territory against foes in mirror



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.wral.com/theweirdchronicles/4540898/detail.html

I feel bad for the owners of the cars (and the woodpecker if someone gets so mad they end up hurting him), but this is hilarious to me for some reason. I pity any other woodpeckers that come into his territory!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hehe! Well, the woodpecker is just doing what comes naturally, although he may not have the IQ of some of the others. ;-) 
We live with Woodpeckers almost in our dining room, with the feeders so close and I'm always amused with the different personalities of them. It's so cute in the early summer when they bring their babies to the suet feeder and stuff it in their mouths for them. :smile:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Ah Jan, that must be so nice to get to watch!


----------

